

Resumable OpenZFS send/receive - zdw
http://blog.delphix.com/matt/2015/03/25/resumable-zfs-sendreceive/

======
jlgaddis
This is awesome!

I use _zfs send /receive_ between (${work}) machines in the same datacenter,
between machines in different datacenters (with layer 2 transport between
them), as well as between my own servers (in those same datacenters) and
servers at my home.

The networks in between are very reliable and it's rare that I have a transfer
fail but it will be great not to have to resend potentially gigabytes of data
when it does.

I've been wanting this for a while now and even more so after I found out that
it was in the works. I'll be anxiously awaiting this to hit FreeBSD!

